# Xebec Adsorption Inc. (CVE: XBC)



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

I just posted this in the Investing forum, probably should have been here.

This is my speculative investment for 2020 is 

(CVE: XBC) Xebec Adsorption Inc. 

This is a Profitable small cap in an extremely fast growing market with a healthy backlog of orders.

They are one of the leaders in what is estimated to be market exceeding $1.0B, they could hit $100M in revenue in 2020.

There are a number of positive comments in stockchase, link below.

https://stockchase.com/company/view/5736/XBC-X

Source Rating	Current	Issue Date

Raymond James1 STRONG BUY 2-Jan-20
Canaccord Genuity1 SPECULATIVE BUY	25-Nov-19
H C Wainwright1 BUY 18-Jun-19

Currently $2.50 range with estimates as high as $3.50 in 2020.

GLTA


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ yes it's an interesting newish company

but there are some momentary negatives. Advanced charting (stochs, RSI, MFI) are very toppish. Significantly also, there has recently been massive insider selling after the runup. In fact, one insider managed to sell a huge bundle just before the new issue. It looked like he was selling only a day or two before insiders' mandatory blackout period would have commenced ... yet i imagine he must have had an inkling that a share offering could be in the works.

my take: wait & see. not overly bullish at lofty levels. keep an eye on this company for time being.


----------



## cliffsecord (Jan 10, 2020)

Well, I've been aware of this company for at least a year ($ 0.70 level). I read about their technology and where it falls and I like what I read. I can see how this fits into the renewable/green energy and movement. They seem to be getting new contracts but I feel that they are just small try and see contracts. We'll also have to see how scalable their technology really is.

I find that small companies can have really good technology but management can really hinder growth if they don't know how to manage the growth. I've learned that first hand with the start up high tech company I worked for in early 2000s - in a positive way. Being an engineer I thought that all you need is a good product/technology, but I soon realized that the product is a small part of the company. The real money is made from the marketing and reputation.

With all that said...I bought a small amount (less than 0.5% of my portfolio)...but whenever i start feeling so good and start buying risky small caps I expect the party to end soon!!

The first time bought a small Canadian company was WiLan in 2000 (rode it up to $100 then back down to $3), then I tried Neptune Bioressources...third times a charm?


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

Xebec Welcomes Mr. Brian Levitt as Advisor to its Board of Directors
MONTREAL, (QC), Jan. 20th, 2020 – Xebec Adsorption Inc. (TSXV: XBC) (“Xebec”), a global provider of clean energy solutions is pleased to announce today that Mr. Brian Levitt will be providing strategic, commercial and corporate finance advice to its board of directors and management.

Mr. Levitt is the current Chairman of The Toronto-Dominion Bank (TD) and has been an independent director on TD’s Board since December 2008. In addition to being Chairman of TD, he also serves as director of Domtar Corporation and TD Ameritrade Holding Corporation.

He is the former President and Chief Executive Officer of Imasco Limited, during the time one of Canada’s largest consumer goods and services companies.

Furthermore, Mr. Levitt served as Chairman of the Board of Domtar Inc. (predecessor of Domtar Corporation) from 2004 to 2007.

Mr. Levitt is Chair Emeritus of the Montreal Museum of Fine Arts and is Vice-Chair of the Board of the C.D. Howe Institute as well as Chancellor of Bishop’s University. In 2015, Mr. Levitt was appointed an Officer of the Order of Canada.

Lastly, Mr. Levitt holds a law degree from the University of Toronto, where he also completed his Bachelor of Applied Science degree in Civil Engineering.

Quotes:

“I am very excited to be joining the Xebec team and to have the opportunity to help Xebec scale up through its next stages of development. Xebec’s know-how and proprietary technologies relating to renewable natural gas and hydrogen production have demonstrated that they can make a real difference to the ability of gas utilities and energy providers to contribute to the transition to low carbon energy solutions.”
– Brian Levitt

“It is a great pleasure to welcome Brian Levitt as an advisor to our Board. His addition brings significant legal, commercial and financial know-how and experience to Xebec. As the company continues to grow and expand, the need for more experienced and seasoned senior executives and non-executives increases as well. We’re honoured to have Brian join our organization.”
– Kurt Sorschak, Chairman, President and CEO, Xebec Adsorption Inc.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

when they start posting entire news releases about nothing is when i get a a tad skeptical

particularly when they haul in a septuagenarian figurehead to adorn the roster for PR reasons


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

Raymond James
Canadian utilities have enjoyed a strong start to the year, supported by low interest rates and concerns about a slowing global economy. While it could be tempting to take some profits given high valuations in the economically defensive sector, David Quezada, an analyst at Raymond James, recommends staying put.

He also reiterated a "strong buy" recommendation on Xebec Absorption Inc. and raised his target price to $4 from $3.

"We consider Xebec to be our best money making idea. A unique play on the emergence of renewable natural gas, we believe Xebec represents a rare opportunity as a company with a superior product in the early stages of a high growth industry. Not only has the company recently hit an inflection point in revenues and EBITDA, XBC has also been awarded large reference orders in key regions as its order and quote book have expanded," Mr. Quezada said.


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

As we near year end, just wanted to update Xebec. It was $2.70 when I first posted this early in the year and since then the company has expanded through out the year with both organic growth and growth by acquisition. The stock closed Friday at $7.57. The outlook for 2021 is still looking very good for strong revenue growth as well as a steadily rising stock price.
Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to all.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

naysmitj said:


> As we near year end, just wanted to update Xebec. It was $2.70 when I first posted this early in the year and since then the company has expanded through out the year with both organic growth and growth by acquisition. The stock closed Friday at $7.57. The outlook for 2021 is still looking very good for strong revenue growth as well as a steadily rising stock price.
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to all.


I bought it at $3.70. Doubled my money. Merry Christmas!


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

MrBlackhill said:


> I bought it at $3.70. Doubled my money. Merry Christmas!


You might want to check out Stockhouse XBC Bullboard. Probably best board on the internet regarding this company.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Nice gift on this last day of the year!

+13.21%

$9.00

I'm up +143% since I bought it at the end of April


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

XBC will be upgraded to the TSX starting tomorrow. It will ring the opening bell.

Now trading at $10.





__





TMX Money







money.tmx.com


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

Enjoy the ride, it's just starting. 4 Bagger for me so far, and I am still looking forward to strong growth over the next 5 years.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

naysmitj said:


> Enjoy the ride, it's just starting. 4 Bagger for me so far, and I am still looking forward to strong growth over the next 5 years.


Nice! I'm at 3 bagger on my side.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh... I hold XBC.TO and it just announced that it had an order from FCEL, that crazy soaring stock. I'm wondering how it will affect XBC.TO, which can also be bought through XEBEF.

I also posted this on The craziest bubble stocks because FCEL soared +900% in 3 months.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Ouch. -37% this morning, haha! That's even worse than when I saw KXS drop -25%.

Maybe I should take some profits when I see stocks soaring way too fast. We just saw it go from $11 at the beginning of the year to $5 at the moment. It'll be back up, this stock is certainly worth more than $7.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

The carnage continues, haha. I'm still green, but my profits are now pretty low.

Went from +200% to +10% in no time, lol. But I must admit that the huge upside during the month of December was total non-sense.


----------

